# Kullanılan tahıl



## Riveritos

Hello, 
I need someone to help me to explain in Turkish that a product contains a percentage of wholegrain in its cereal ingredients; in English it would be something like "wholegrain: ...% in the cereals used". 
I need to make it clear in Turkish that it's not the percentage of wholegrain in the whole product, just with regard to the cereals present in the product. 
My attempts in Turkish are: 
 Tam tahıl Paylaş: kullanılan tahıl % ...
  Kullanılan tahıldaki: %... tam tahıl

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me with this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rallino

I'm afraid I didn't understand the context - especially: 


> ... it's not the percentage of wholegrain in the whole product, just with regard to the cereals present in the product.



Like how? Can you explain a little more (maybe with the actual numbers)?


----------



## Riveritos

Yes, it's complicated. 
For example, bread made with wholewheat, whole rye, bran, barley, raisins and flour.
Lets say that the percentage of wholegrain in the bread is 25%. But if you consider only the cereals used to make the bread, the percentage of wholegrain is 60% of the cereals.
can I say: _Kullanılan tahıldaki: %60 tam tahıl _?


----------



## Black4blue

My guess: "%60 tam tahıl".


----------



## TekYelken

Hi 

I think that in cases of such complexity it will become easier if we clarify the meaning of the terms used;

cereal --> tahıl

grain, wholegrain --> hububat, tane yem

Therefore you could say*: ekmek yapımında kullanılan tahılın %60'ı hububat* (ya da tane yem).

Regards.


----------



## Guner

I'd give both figures unless the goal is trying to advertise the product aggresively (as 60 is larger than 25!) so here is my two cents: 

Toplam Tahil: %25
Tahil/Kullanilan Hububat: %60


----------



## Guner

It is a bit hard as cereal, wholegrain and some others are used interchangeably causing the confusion here...


----------



## Riveritos

Guner said:


> I'd give both figures unless the goal is trying to advertise the product aggresively (as 60 is larger than 25!) so here is my two cents:
> 
> Toplam Tahil: %25
> Tahil/Kullanilan Hububat: %60



Thank you Guner.
What about "tam tahıl/Kullanilan Hububat: %60 " ?


----------



## Riveritos

TekYelken said:


> Hi
> 
> I think that in cases of such complexity it will become easier if we clarify the meaning of the terms used;
> 
> cereal --> tahıl
> 
> grain, wholegrain --> hububat, tane yem
> 
> Therefore you could say*: ekmek yapımında kullanılan tahılın %60'ı hububat* (ya da tane yem).
> 
> Regards.



Thank you TekYelken. I am not allowed to use the word bread, how does it sound?: "ürün yapımında kullanılan tam tahılın %60'ı hububat"


----------



## Riveritos

Is it a mistake to say _Kullanılan tahıldaki: %60 tam tahıl ?
_Thank you again for helping me_,_ you are so kind_. 
_


----------



## TekYelken

There is no such term as "_*tam tahıl*_" in Turkish as far as I know. Also, although *tahıl* and *hububat* seem to have the same meaning in many dictionaries, one is the genus while the other one is a species. For instance; *flour* can be classified as *tahıl* but not as *hububat *since the latter means *taneli kuru şeyler *literally. 

Pls ask agian if not clear enough. 

Regards.


----------



## Riveritos

TekYelken said:


> There is no such term as "_*tam tahıl*_" in Turkish as far as I know. Also, although *tahıl* and *hububat* seem to have the same meaning in many dictionaries, one is the genus while the other one is a species. For instance; *flour* can be classified as *tahıl* but not as *hububat *since the latter means *taneli kuru şeyler *literally.
> 
> Pls ask agian if not clear enough.
> 
> Regards.


Ok, what about "_ürün yapımında kullanılan tahılın %60'ı hububat_" or "_Kullanılan tahıldaki: %60'ı hububat_"
I have another doubt: *hububat *and *tane yem* are synonyms?


----------



## TekYelken

Riveritos said:


> Ok, what about "_ürün yapımında kullanılan tahılın %60'ı hububat_"


 
That sounds quite right. 




Riveritos said:


> I have another doubt: *hububat *and *tane yem* are synonyms?


 
Well, that's what one of the most reliable Turkish Dicionaries says:

http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/

But perhaps not in this context. I vote for *hububat *in your case. Maybe you should clarify it further by inserting a paranthesis:

"_*ürün yapımında kullanılan tahılın %60'ı hububat* (tahılın taneli hali)" _


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you again.
I have googled _tam tahıl _and it says that there are 830.000 pages where this term is used.


----------



## TekYelken

Riveritos said:


> Thank you again.
> I have googled _tam tahıl _and it says that there are 830.000 pages where this term is used.


 

To be honest it was here that I heard of it for the first time. But you are right Riveritos, even with brackets there seems to be more than 100.000 hits. And guess what? The first one seems to be the Turkish translation of "wholegrain" by Nesquick. Others seem to have adopted the term. Well, I guess there is no harm using it since it is well defined in many such pages.

Regards.


----------



## Riveritos

So, do you approve it?: _
ürün yapımında kullanılan tam tahılın %60'ı hububat_ _(tahılın taneli hali)_
and 
_Kullanılan tahıldaki: %60 tam tahıl
_Thanks again for your wonderful help


----------



## TekYelken

Well, according to this latest trend on Google, I will go for:

*Kullanılan toplam tahıla oranla: %60 tam tahıl.*


----------



## Riveritos

çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## TekYelken

Rica ederim.


----------



## Guner

If we are going to use "tam tahil", I'd rather go with either of :

_*1- Ürün yapımında kullanılan hububatin %60'ı tam tahıl*_
(.......note that I have swapped the order of "hububat" and "tahıl")

*2- Kullanılan Hububattaki Tam Tahıl Oranı: %60*

*3- Tam Tahıl / Kullanılan Hububat Oranı: %60*

*4- İçeriğindeki Hububatın Tam Tahıl Oranı: %60*

My preference would be the last one though.

Cheers,


----------

